# 30 Seconds Cleaner Ingredients



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

My apologies if this is here on the board somewhere. I searched but the search function is ... only so so.



I have frequently used the completely mis-named 30 seconds cleaner. (Mis-named because it clearly says to let it work for something like 5-10mins).


It's obvious that it's _mostly_ just a bottle of bleach (5% Sodium Hypochlorite). But then there's that 1.2% "Proprietary ingredients." Given that they're "proprietary," obviously we're not supposed to know what it is. But I'm betting that someone does...


I figure that if it was just TSP then they wouldn't be allowed to claim it as "proprietary" but who knows? 



And I'm assuming that that the 93.8% "inert ingredients" = that inorganic chemical known as H2O?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Joe67 said:


> My apologies if this is here on the board somewhere. I searched but the search function is ... only so so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guessing it might be Sodium Dioctyl Sulfosuccinate.

Sulfosuccinate salts enhance cleaning capacities of halogen bleaching agents such as sodium hypochlorite. 

Sodium Dioctyl Sulfosuccinate is also the active ingredient in Jomax...I think??


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Now that's what*



Redux said:


> Guessing it might be Sodium Dioctyl Sulfosuccinate.
> 
> Sulfosuccinate salts enhance cleaning capacities of halogen bleaching agents such as sodium hypochlorite.
> 
> Sodium Dioctyl Sulfosuccinate is also the active ingredient in Jomax...I think??


I'm talking about.

futtyos


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Redux said:


> Guessing it might be Sodium Dioctyl Sulfosuccinate.
> 
> Sulfosuccinate salts enhance cleaning capacities of halogen bleaching agents such as sodium hypochlorite.
> 
> Sodium Dioctyl Sulfosuccinate is also the active ingredient in Jomax...I think??



Apparently Sodium Dioctyl Sulfosuccinate is also commonly used as laxative ingredient. LOL. 

Chemists?

Someone has to convince me not to do a shot a day. The bleach will kill the coronavirus and the SDS will keep me from getting backed up?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

futtyos said:


> I'm talking about.
> 
> futtyos


Nestor Kelebay? :glasses:


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I do not see where on the label it said let work for 5-10 minutes. I do see where you better not let it dry on glass!?? Is there some kind of etching compound in it?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

jennifertemple said:


> I do not see where on the label it said let work for 5-10 minutes. I do see where you better not let it dry on glass!?? Is there some kind of etching compound in it?


Sodium Dioctyl Sulfosuccinate isn’t readily soluble in water and results in an eflouressence-like residue if left to dry on glass without rinsing thoroughly. Same with Jomax, SDS being the active ingredient in Jomax as well. 

https://homesteady.com/info-12173342-jomax-bleach-glass-windows-not-come-off.html


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

jennifertemple said:


> I do not see where on the label it said let work for 5-10 minutes.



The instructions are just elsewhere. And the time actually varies. 3 mins for plastics, painted stuff... 5 mins for wood (I do 5-10) ... 15 mins for concrete and the like.


Maybe the 30 secs is just how long it takes to mix. This is partly why I use it rather than JoMax. The bleach is already there and you just cut it 50% w water.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad to hear it does not wreck window glass! Just makes for a tougher window cleaning.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if you can coat your deck with this stuff and then start rinsing 30 secs later, you would be the quickest man on the planet. Would take you atleast 30 secs to just to put your cleaning equiptment aside.. I think 5 mins. is quite reasonable.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Redux said:


> Sodium Dioctyl Sulfosuccinate isn’t readily soluble in water and results in an eflouressence-like residue if left to dry on glass without rinsing thoroughly. Same with Jomax, SDS being the active ingredient in Jomax as well.
> 
> https://homesteady.com/info-12173342-jomax-bleach-glass-windows-not-come-off.html


That is correct. 
Jomax leaves waterspots on windows. Harmless but annoying. I usually tell HO's in advance.


----------

